# 500 point Blood Angel list



## Christo_bear

Hi guys,

So I'm looking at joining a campaign at my local GW and wanted some advice/ feedback on the 500 points Blood Angels (Flesh Tearers) list that I plan to use!
The rules are as follows, 1 HQ, 2 Troops (more troops can be taken) and 1 Fast attack slot that in total add up to 500 points. 

I'm using the Flesh Tearers Strike force in order to potentially gain an assault bonus.

I plan to use a...

Sanguinary Priest with a jump pack.

5 man Assault Squad with a melta gun, Flamer, Veteran Sergeant equipped with a Power Fist.

10 man Tactical Squad with a melta gun, Heavy flamer, Sergeant with Power Sword and Inferno pistol mounted in a drop pod.

5 man scout squad with a combat knives and bolt pistols.

Let me know what you think.

Cheers!


----------



## ntaw

Are you set on your wargear choices? By this I mean can you play with proxies, do you own other models, is this all set up the only way you could ever love it, etc.


----------



## Christo_bear

I haven't built the Assault Squad or bought the Drop pod and Scout squad.
The Tactical is built but I could buy another.
I also have the Chaplain with a jump pack.


----------



## ntaw

Christo_bear said:


> Sanguinary Priest with a jump pack


If you could find a few points and a spare power sword to sneak onto your Priest so he can use Valour's Edge that'll make him a lot more nasty in combat. AP2 at Initiative is just great.



Christo_bear said:


> 5 man Assault Squad with a melta gun, Flamer, Veteran Sergeant equipped with a Power Fist


I would pick either meltaguns or flamers for the Assault squad, not one of each. I have never been able to make a mixed loadout work in my games even at lower points values. If you're facing more infantry than armour flamers, though if you feel like you need a unit to muck up that fancy tank in your opponent's collection meltaguns are the safe bet. Power fists are pretty much always a good choice but I tend to spend the points on ten man squad sergeants over five man squads; they die too fast on me.



Christo_bear said:


> 10 man Tactical Squad with a melta gun, Heavy flamer, Sergeant with Power Sword and Inferno pistol mounted in a drop pod


Love that meltagun/heavy flamer loadout, but I'm not sold on the inferno pistol. 6" range is just lame. Also, that Assault squad you have could take meltaguns and a combi-melta (heck, or even gunslinger infernus pistols if you want to get nutty with the points) could hop in their Drop Pod for an awesome alpha strike if you're facing off against armour. Alternately, two flamers and gunslinger hand flamers could work the same against horde armies.



Christo_bear said:


> 5 man scout squad with a combat knives and bolt pistols


Bolters and Outflank is a serious annoyance to a lot of units. Pistols and knives is very 'punch in the face' which is what we do good, but getting them in combat can be a trick since you can't charge out of Reserve.

As for your Chaplain, I really only ever use mine in conjunction with Death Company. They're just not really worth it with Assault marines when you can take a Priest for less and buff the squad in a more useful way.

Another swanky option for Troops is Cassor the Damned. I know you play Flesh Tearers but this could be any DC dreadnought really so long as it's equipped the same as his unit entry. When I get a third Furioso I'm going to paint 'Moriar' across the front of mine as a tribute to the original bad-ass himself.


----------



## Christo_bear

So drop the inferno pistol from the Sergeant, replace with at the very least a power sword on the priest - I can get that done today!
Buy Scouts with bolters instead and cause some havoc that way.
Assault squad I still feel that going mix of flamer/ melta & power fist is the best option, I have no idea what I'm going up against. If not I'll have to buy a second box so I have the option to go flamer or melta!
As for Cassor I could do, drop the scouts and drop some of the tactical marines, I'd have to free enough points to afford a drop pod to! But I think they drop pod would count as a fast attack and I'm limited to 1 fast attack Choice!


----------



## ntaw

Christo_bear said:


> So drop the inferno pistol from the Sergeant, replace with at the very least a power sword on the priest - I can get that done today!


It's worth it. Personally I play my Priest with a lightning claw (because FORGET that one point for a pistol) and my Chaplain with Valour's Edge, but VE on a Priest works just fine.



Christo_bear said:


> Buy Scouts with bolters instead and cause some havoc that way.


They both have their benefits, but the pistol guys are sitting ducks. Hilariously I sometimes put a unit in my Stormraven for a late game (if it/they survive that long) Objective grab since they can charge out of the Raven...but it's pretty damn rare.



Christo_bear said:


> Assault squad I still feel that going mix of flamer/ melta & power fist is the best option, I have no idea what I'm going up against. If not I'll have to buy a second box so I have the option to go flamer or melta!


Boom. When you get the second box you'll have two five man squads with meltas and flamers going each way. I pretty much always play two ten man Assault squads, one in a Pod with a fist and two meltas and one keeping their packs with flamers and dual hand flamers on the sergeant. There's always something to melta and there's always something to flame in my games.



Christo_bear said:


> I think they drop pod would count as a fast attack and I'm limited to 1 fast attack Choice!


It had been a while since I looked at his entry to be honest, you're right that if he took a Pod he'd be using up a Fast Attack choice on you. Always good to keep in mind we can sneak a Dreadnought into our Troop section though! Good call k:

Because I got some time,

Priest w. pack, valour's edge

5 man Scout squad - bolters, heavy bolter, cloaks

10 man Tactical squad - heavy flamer, meltagun, power sword, drop pod

5 man Assault squad - flamer, meltagun, power fist

total: 503 points

You've got a few different options to get rid of those 3 points, but there's pretty much the same list you started on but with my suggestions added in.


----------



## Christo_bear

What I've ended up with...
A sanguinary priest with a lightening claw and a jump pack (the winged style to boot)!
Assault squad 2 x Flamer, Vet Ser with Power fist & bolt pistol.
10 man tac squad heavy flamer, melta gun and sergeant with power sword & bolt pistol.
Scout squad with bolters and a heavy bolter.

Finished at 493 points.

I have a death company which I could easily make into Rafen's death company and that would be another troops choice but I'd need some points for them!


----------



## ntaw

I'm not sure I would bother with Raphen's DC squad. Always found it to be a bit too fancy plus I like that the DC doesn't have a Character in there.


----------



## Christo_bear

Yeah I was just about thinking along the lines of another dangerous jump troop choice! 
I do like a death company, especially to go with my chaplain! Feel no pain and Zealot on a squad of crazy bezerkers! Blood for the blood go... I mean Angels, yes blood Angels is what I meant!
Now it's finish buying, build and paint and I'll be good to go!

Fingers crossed I don't get the dude with a flyer!


----------



## ntaw

I do love DC...got 22 of them :grin:

Is it a campaign that does escalating points levels? You could definitely switch it up and play a Chappy and DC once you're allowed Elites. I absolutely love having Valour's Egde in the DC, it really helps against their 2+ save weakness. Terminators and Mega Nobz destroy them good.


----------

